# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Καλό ταξίδι γκριζούλα  ....

## jk21

Σημερα εφυγε εντελως ξαφνικα ,η γκρι καναρινουλα που ηταν ζευγαρι με τον 92αρη .Μεχρι χθες το πουλακι ηταν σπαθατο (μεχρι αργα το απογευμα και επαιζε και με το νημα ) .Σημερα την βρηκα φουσκωμενη σε πολυ ασχημη κατασταση .Η κοιλια καθαρη αλλα απο το λαιμο μεχρι το τελος του θωρακα στην μερια του που υπαρχει η καρδια (πανω απο το αριστερο πνευμονι δηλαδη ) υπαρχει εμφανης υποδορεια εκτεταμενη αιμοραγια .Εδωσα βιταμινη Κ στο στομα και λιγο αργοτερα (πεταχτηκα απο τη δουλεια ) και αντιβιωση που μου συστησε πτηνιατρος , περιγραφοντας την κατασταση ,γιατι οπως ειπε μπορει να ηταν θρομβωση προερχομενη απο μικροβιακη αιτια στο αιμα .Το πουλι ηταν ασχημα .Το μεσημερι το βρηκα να εχει καταληξει ..... Αν φανει κατι χρησιμο περαν οσων ειπα απο φωτο που τραβηξα αφου ανοιξα το πουλακι ( θα σταλουν μαλλον σε αρμοδιο προσωπο ) θα ενημερωσω με σχετικες τοπικες φωτο (οχι συνολικα του πουλιου ) σε θεμα στις ασθενειες

----------


## xrisam

Καλό της ταξίδι...

Λυπάμαι πολύ.

----------


## wild15

Κριμα....Λυπαμαι πολυ....

----------


## Pidgey

Καλό του ταξίδι..

----------


## CreCkotiels

:Sad0121:  :Sick0004: 

Κρίμα ......

----------


## kostaskirki

Κριμα Δημητρη!

----------


## Γιούρκας

Πολύ κρίμα,,,

----------


## ninos

Καλό ταξίδι μικρούλα...

----------


## Efthimis98

Κρίμα η καημένη. Δυστυχώς όμως συμβαίνουν ακόμη και τα πιο απρόοπτα...  :: 
Λυπόμαστε όλοι...  :Sad0121:

----------


## petran

Λυπάμαι Δημητρη,ειδικά,επειδη γνωριζω,πόσο τα αγαπάς.
Τελικά,μερικές φορές,αυτό το "ξαφνικό",πονάει πιο πολύ,απο το να,ειναι αρρωστο ενα πουλακι..

----------


## panagiotis k

Λυπάμαι Δημήτρη !!!!!!! Παρόλο που γνωρίζουμε όλοι μας ότι θα έρθει αυτή η στιγμή, είναι πολύ επίπονο να χάνεις κάποια ψυχούλα που φροντίζεις έτσι ξαφνικά.

----------


## jk21

Δεν σας κρυβω οτι εδω και καιρο με απασχολει η πρασινη θηλυκια  , που παρουσιαζει μια νωχελικοτητα και δεν την βλεπω πυρωμενη (ουτε οταν ειχε κανει τα 5 ασπορα ) .Εκεινη εχει επισης πεντακαθαρη κοιλια ,αλλα ειναι σχετικα αδυνατη.Εκεινη φοβομουνα ,αυτη ομως ηταν η ατυχη .... μολις χθες το σουρουπο τετοια ωρα ,ηταν ενα ολοζωντανο πουλι  σπαθατο  ....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ.....

----------


## XRTSS

Κριμα το πουλακι

----------


## xasimo

Πωπω ετσι στα καλα καθουμενα δηλαδη...?
Και απο οτι εχω καταλαβει τα πουλακια σας πρεπει να τυνχανουν βασιλικης φροντιδας...
Δηλαδη πρεπει να χουμε παντα στο νου μας πως υπαρχει και ο απροοπτος παραγοντας τελικα...
Λυπαμαι ειλικρινα  :sad:

----------


## mai_tai

Κριμα π εφυγε ετσι ξαφνικα το μικρουλη-ειμαι σιγουρος εκανες οτι επρεπε!

----------


## mitsman

πολυ λυπαμαι! 
 :sad:

----------


## jk21

Κατερινα ,αν και το ατυχο   πουλακι ή καποιες αλλες ατυχιες ,δεν ειναι μαλλον αποτελεσμα ελλιπους φροντιδας ,δεν σου κρυβω οτι τα πουλια μου δεν εχουν την περιποιηση που ειχαν καποτε οταν ειχα ενα δυο ζευγαρακια και οταν δεν ειχα διαχειριστικες ευθυνες .Σιγουρα δεν τα αμελω ,αλλα εδω μεσα θα βρεις πολυ πιο αξια παιδια στον τομεα αυτο και ειναι κατι που με κανει περηφανο , πως  εδω εμποτιστηκανε  να εχουν αυτη την αντιμετωπιση στα πουλια τους

----------


## xasimo

Χωρις να εχω κλεισει ουτε καν δυο μηνες στο φορουμ...αλλα εχοντας περασει αρκετες ωρες διαβαζοντας για σπορους, αυγοτροφες, βοτανα, συμπληρωματα κτλ...
Ας μου επιτραπει να πω, και αν κανω λαθος ας με διορθωσει καποιος παλαιοτερος...
Κατα τον δασκαλο...και τα δασκαλουδια του!
Η γνωση ειναι και αυτη ενα απο τα πραγματα που οταν διαιρειται...πολλαπλασιαζε  αι!

----------


## jk21

> Η γνωση ειναι και αυτη ενα απο τα πραγματα που οταν διαιρειται ... πολλαπλασιαζεται!


αυτο αποτελει πεποιθηση μου και αλλων διαδικτυακων ανθρωπων που σεβομαι και εκτιμω ιδιαιτερα για αυτη τους την αρχη !

----------


## e2014

κριμα κυριε δημητρη,λυπαμαι πολυ...

----------


## stefos

Δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο απο αυτό, πουλάκι να χάνεται έτσι στα καλά καθουμενα .

----------


## katinaki82

Πολύ λυπάμαι....Στεναχωριέμαι πολύ όταν φεύγουν έτσι τα πουλάκια.. :sad:

----------


## stavros46

Πολύ λυπηρό γεγονός Δημήτρη, ας είναι το τελευταίο...

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Κρίμα....

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Πρέπει τελικά να αποδεχόμαστε τις απώλειες και να προχωράμε ,λυπάμαι Δημήτρη.

----------


## AIRMAN13

Απο καρδιάς λυπάμαι πολύ, αλλά για να δώσουμε και μια νότα αισιοδοξίας είμαι σίγουρος πως θα το αναπληρώσετε σύντομα με ένα άλλο εξίσου όμορφο που θα πάρει την λύπη και θα φέρει ξανά το χαμόγελο!

Στάλθηκε από το Nexus 7 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

